# [Eclipse] Buildpath automatisch switchen



## pocketom (11. Mrz 2008)

Ist es möglich in Eclipse die Buildpath Parameter automatisch zu switchen wenn ich das Betriebssystem wechsle? Ich entwickle unter Windows und Linux und muss z.B. jedesmal die Pfade zu meinen External JARs, von Hand umsetzen, bzw. brauche verschiedene Bibliotheken, usw. Ich release immer eine Windows und eine Linux Version.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Mrz 2008)

Warum legst du die Bibliotheken nicht in den Workspace? Dann bleibt der Pfad gleich.


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2008)

Oder nutze Maven 2, falls möglich.


----------



## Guest (12. Mrz 2008)

> Warum legst du die Bibliotheken nicht in den Workspace? Dann bleibt der Pfad gleich.



Ich arbeite mobil verschiedenen Orten und Rechnern. Deshalb habe ich mein Eclipse einfach auf einen USB Stick getan und vom Workspace ziehe ich einmal am Tag ein Archiv als Backup ab. Wenn da jedesmal die ganzen Bibliotheken mit drin sind bläht sich das ziemlich auf (und dauert). Die Libs ändern sich nicht so häufig und deshalb liegen die lokal auf den Rechnern. 
Das Maven hört sich recht interessant an. Werd ich mal unter die Lupe nehmen. SVN wäre vielleicht auch nicht blöd (nur die Projekte synchronisieren und die Libs fest auf dem Stick lassen)...


----------



## maki (12. Mrz 2008)

Maven löst solche Probleme ein für alle mal, und noch viele mehr.
Noch ein Nebeneffekt: Man wird unabhängig von der IDE


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mrz 2008)

Die Kombination aus SVN und Maven sollte das richtige für dich sein.


----------

